# Cauterization to control bleeding code



## dpetty24 (May 25, 2013)

I need help with this code.

This is an office visit to the surgeon.  A patient comes into the office after an abrasion to his forearm.  It will not stop bleeding. The surgeon cauterized to control the bleeding and sent him home with some cream.  How would I code this visit.  Would it be coded with an E/M level with modifier 25 or is there a specific code for cauterization to control bleeding? I would so appreciate help with this.  Thanks!


----------



## TWinsor (May 27, 2013)

look at simple repair codes.  Per definition, simple repair includes electrocauterization without closure. 
 HTH!
Terri


----------

